# Wild Caught Guitar Smaragdina X Copper Smaragdina



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

These guys in action! This is a very very large copper smaragdina female these 2 have spawned before they are in again I will get some of both from these 2 Copper and normal color phase.

Storm coming in folks, get thises breeding tanks setup!!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

No show fish to me can beat the form of Smaragdina, they are the perfect formed betta, I also like Mahachaiensis and have another spawn coming from these and the rest of my wild crew!!
I am getting a special Siamorientalis from my partner Setsuna!


----------

